# TT on Huffs



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

Took some shots of my friend Brie's Quattro 225 the other day... thought I post some up.





































ic::heart:


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*very cool!*

They look good on a TT.

sharp:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice job with the pictures man. It's not easy getting the right white balance with fluorescent lights at night:thumbup:


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

wow on pics and wheels, thought it would look bad but I think I actually like it


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

awesome started a post about this a loooong time ago cause i wanted to see and i must say after finally seeing it im impressed :thumbup:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

not bad. i would like to see them spaced out some more. specs on the adapters?


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, she says they are reps that are actually 5x100 et35 and she is planning on running spacers soon :thumbup:


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Jay! I love these shots! Hopefully ill be getting some spacers before H2O! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would wait and get them at h20. Venders always have them on sale. Just throw them on in a parking lot then lol


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I would wait and get them at h20. Venders always have them on sale. Just throw them on in a parking lot then lol


Yeah I have a feeling that might be the case if I dont get them in time!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

do not like.

but nice photos


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Neb said:


> do not like.
> 
> but nice photos


Agreed.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Neb said:


> do not like.
> 
> but nice photos


+1 better on the Golf GTI

Charlie


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

wouldn't be vortex without a few haters


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Du Werke said:


> wouldn't be vortex without a few haters


We are haters because we simply stated we don't like it? SMH...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Would be boring without honest opinions.


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Would be boring without honest opinions.


touché


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Du Werke said:


> wouldn't be vortex without a few haters


hardly hate buddy. wouldn't be vortex without crybabies you mean :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cyber burn lol


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

aybody CHILL. anyone got the link for the site with the replicas? i know i was on one recently and they had them in a few different finish options but i cant remember... wasnt wagen wheels or oewheels


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

i my self have been thinking about useing these rims on my tt but never found pics so... 

but i must say it looks nice not to out there but has a good look! :thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I thought about these at one point as well because the round openings look great with the round design of the TT... However -now that I see it. Not sold. Not horrible... but not sold. 

I actually thing they would look better painted/powder coated silver or another solid color. In this case - the brushed/dark windows cheapens the look for some reason


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Huffs*

I like them. 2nd request for link.


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

aTTenzione said:


> aybody CHILL. anyone got the link for the site with the replicas? i know i was on one recently and they had them in a few different finish options but i cant remember... wasnt wagen wheels or oewheels


Pro wheels??? Or something like that makes nice reps.less then 500 for 17".
I like the look,and if ppl don't like it,they r not haters.If they were mouthing off its a diff story.


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

tested out my new 70-200 on the TT last night as well...


----------



## dylan_baker23 (Sep 6, 2009)

Bump for my old wheels! Looks good!! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Du Werke said:


> tested out my new 70-200 on the TT last night as well...


I need more lenses for my camera the 18-55 isn't cutting it anymore. Please tell me your a Nikon fan


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I need more lenses for my camera the 18-55 isn't cutting it anymore. Please tell me your a Nikon fan


The kit lens is never enough once you learn how to use the camera. If I make it to the GTG, I'll bring my D90 with my Nikkor VRII 18-200 lens, and you can mess around with it. Since I'm only a hobbyist, I didn't feel the need to buy 5 different lenses. The 18-200 is the best all around lens that covers just about everything you'll need to shoot.


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I need more lenses for my camera the 18-55 isn't cutting it anymore. Please tell me your a Nikon fan


Nikon all damn day :thumbup:

Yeah I replaced the kit lens on my D90 with the 16-85 VRII as my "multi-use" carry around

That is what the first four shots were taken with.

I also have a Tamron 10-24 which is fun for the price point and lastly just picked up the 70-200 f2.8 which I have been saving for for awhile now.

Next up will be getting into a full frame body

:heart:ic:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm just a hobbyist as well. Unfortunately my d60 isnt cutting it anymore. Next summer when I have money I'll be in the market for a d7000.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Yup - Looks better painted.


----------

